# Case 480 weight



## metalguy1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have an opportunity to buy a Case 480 loader (no hoe) to do some plowing in this area. I need to able to transport it on a trailer that can carry 7000 lbs. Any idea as to this machine weight - tractor only


----------



## bills47172 (Dec 26, 2004)

I would say it is to heavy. If the trailer has a GVW of 7000 you can only haul around 4500 to 5000 in cargo. try calling local case dealer.good luck


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i would guess around 15,000 lbs give or take.


----------

